# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Druk op oren door pieptoon bij een veldje (kattenverjager) hoogfrequent geluid

## marjolijn2

Zodra ik ergens loop hoor ik steeds een pieptoon. Het lijkt alsof iemand keihard in mijn oor staat te fluiten. Het geluid doet mij veel pijn en geeft een ontzettende druk op mijn gehoor. Nu zag ik een zwart klein kastje in dat veldje staan. Als ik hiernaar kijk zie ik een rood lampje branden. Zodra dat lampje weer uit is, dan is het geluid ook weg. Zijn hier mensen die zich hier in herkennen?

----------


## vragen

Deze geluiden zijn schadelijk voor het menselijk gehoor. Buitenlands onderzoek geeft aan dat hogere tonen schadelijker zijn dan lagere. Bij hoogfrequent geluid krijgen mensen al klachten bij 70 decibel. Meer informatie vind je op http://www.pieptonen.nl

----------

